# Going into November?



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Will you be Halloween-ing on the weekend after? We're planning our party for November 2nd or 3rd. It will keep our friends from having to choose between events. It will also be easier for everyone to get off of work, since the hoopla is theoretically over. (And my friend Travis can't make excuses for not dressing up when costumes are 50% off! lol) Anyone else extending the fun?


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes! We're usually doing something Day of the Dead related then, but we take Halloween all the way to Thanksgiving. When I was renting places or in the condo that didn't have a yard to decorate, I'd go to me mum's and decorate with her and my brother. So was the tradition till they moved an hour a way and she's way out in the country with no ToTs. Since I'm married and holidays it's a lot of drive here, there, everywhere.... my mum created Hallowgiving. So the family dresses up for Halloween, we decorate like it's Halloween but eat Thanksiving food. We usually do this the week before Thanksgiving and it saves us one trip on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

I love the idea of Hallowgiving, Acid PopTart! I really wish we could have Hallo-holidays all year round. I could have so much fun with Hallo-Easter eggs! 

I've gotten some good responses to our plans but several people have wrinkled their nose at me. I've tried to explain that many of our friends attend a bonfire on the weekend before and we don't want to mess with their traditions. I'm glad to see that other people are planning similarly.

(Btw, your name gave me a chuckle. A little over a decade ago, I was an intern at a nature center. It was so hard to get time in to eat so I brought Pop Tarts most days. So my nickname among the volunteers was Pop Tart. )


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

On the flipside Anda, my display comes down Halloween night. The only thing I do in November is re-organize my garage.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I am usually too busy in the beginning of November to do something like a party, but I also think it sounds like a fantastic idea. I might have to think about it for next year.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nope. I am a traditionalist. All Halloween activity (except candy eating and clean-up)ends on midnight of the 31st. Well maybe the morning of the 1st. November is for turkey.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I have heard of people continuing the Halloween celebration (including haunts) into the next weekend when the holiday comes in the middle of the week, like it is this year. Halloween during the middle days of the week are always hard to plan for parties, or for doing anything that you would if it was on a weekend. But I think if you carry it farther than the first weekend of November that would be taking it a little far. 

The one thing I've found is that most people here stay true to the holidays during the times that they are. There are some exceptions to that rule, when you have families that are spread out all over the country, and then you're allowed to break those rules because of the cost of travel and such. 

So I don't think your going to run into a problem by having your party the first weekend in November. It's better to be able to have your friends and family attend instead of making them have to choose between yours or someone else. You won't have any hard feelings then! Good Luck in your planning! :jol:


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Nope. I will haveless than 3 weeks to get Christmas out and that is a major job. 
We actually start pulling Halloween inside as soon as the door closes Halloween night and start putting out Christmas as the same time.
We will put up 4 trees and all the inside lights within the first week working only on weeknights. Weekend will be used to set up the lights, (over 10,000) the computer control system and all the outside decorations. 
We'll have a big party the weekend after Thanksgiving and turn on all the Christmas decorations at that time. That means that we actually make up the menu and guest list for Thanksgiving dinner and the Christmas launch party in early October. We then stock up on whatever food we can.
We also have 6-8 people over for dinner during Christmas, have one large Christmas party for friends, and then comes Christmas dinner.
Guess what we do for New Years? We go to bed early and sleep in the next day!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

typoagain said:


> Nope. I will haveless than 3 weeks to get Christmas out and that is a major job.
> We actually start pulling Halloween inside as soon as the door closes Halloween night and start putting out Christmas as the same time.
> We will put up 4 trees and all the inside lights within the first week working only on weeknights. Weekend will be used to set up the lights, (over 10,000) the computer control system and all the outside decorations.
> We'll have a big party the weekend after Thanksgiving and turn on all the Christmas decorations at that time. That means that we actually make up the menu and guest list for Thanksgiving dinner and the Christmas launch party in early October. We then stock up on whatever food we can.
> ...


Christmas is big at our house too, we start decorating early as well. We do the same thing during New Years, except I stay up till after midnight and the wife goes to bed early but we both sleep in. The funny thing is on January 2nd, it all starts over . . . again! :jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am kinda like highbury. I put everything away. When it is November, I am done for a while. I am like that with Christmas also. The tree comes down on 12/26.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I am like that with Christmas also. The tree comes down on 12/26.


I see that a lot these days. Our tradition has always been to leave the tree up so it greats the New Year. But more and more I see people take their trees down right after Christmas. I've even heard of people buying their tress on Christmas Eve decorating it and then take it down the next day after Christmas.

Now I know that this isn't the Christmas Forum, but I do find it interesting to see what people from all over the country do in setting up and taking down their displays for the holidays. I guess you would call them family traditions. :jol:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

After Halloween night winds down, that's it for me. Other than the immediate start on building and planning on the next year.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

kprimm said:


> After Halloween night winds down, that's it for me. Other than the immediate start on building and planning on the next year.


Do you decorate for the Christmas holiday as well? Or is it strictly Halloween?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm a decorate the tree 1 December - take it down New Year's Day kinda girl. Tends to be the trend here in Australia I think although I would agree there are a lot more people taking the tree down straight after Christmas.


----------

